# Starting a food related businesd in Spain



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

If anyone on the forum has any questions regarding a food based business here in Spain I would be very happy to share at no charge anything I have learned while starting a food manufacturing business here in andalucia. Asesores, sanidad, autónomo, paperwork, anything at all. 
Just to help. 

Carlos


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fastlos said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> If anyone on the forum has any questions regarding a food based business here in Spain I would be very happy to share at no charge anything I have learned while starting a food manufacturing business here in andalucia. Asesores, sanidad, autónomo, paperwork, anything at all.
> Just to help.
> ...


:clap2:

how about you just do us an FAQ of the steps you had to go through

where did you apply for the licence?

what paperwork did they require?

do yuou have to have a certain kind of premises?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well we have quite a few folk who come onto the forum wanting info about buying/renting bars on the costas - how easy is that?? what are all the costs, paperwork, permits etc and what would you give their chances of success????

Jo xxxx


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2:
> 
> how about you just do us an FAQ of the steps you had to go through
> 
> ...


1. Autonomo first. Find an asesor to transmit those papers. They will set you up with health care as an automomo. They will set you up with hacienda. 
2. If your producing a food item to sell in supermarkets/retail/web you need a permit called a Registro de sanidad. Your local sanidad office will tell you what requirements are necessary. A haccp plan, product spec sheets, flow plans and more. If you do this yourself there is no fee at all. If you have to hire a food specialist(asesor/seguridad de alimentos) this will cost from 650 euros for the minimum and could be in the tens of thousands for a large product line. I did it myself and paid 350 for the technical translation as it was over 60 pages of info for my initial three products. I do have 20 years experience as a food processor back in Cali. so I have done it all before. Although
not necessary I completed a high risk food handlers course here in Spain. 
3. You need an operating space that fulfills certain requirements. It has to be approved by your local health inspector. Mine is the town veterinarian. All the requirements are available through sanidad and online. 
4. And last but not least you have to have an operating permit/license from the town where your shop is. 

Please feel free to ask anything I may have left out. 

Carlos


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Slightly off topic but, I would like to know why Barcelona, Valencia and Alicante have so few food carts compared to similar sized cities in other countries.


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

jojo said:


> Well we have quite a few folk who come onto the forum wanting info about buying/renting bars on the costas - how easy is that?? what are all the costs, paperwork, permits etc and what would you give their chances of success????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hmm.. If your legally here in spain, then :
the cost of the business. 
The cost of the business license.(you can use the existing one in many cases) 
Autonomo, have to do that. 
If there aren't any major changes in the venue then there aren't too many issues the plans dont already cover. 
Sanidad(health inspector) will be by, you should get the plan hygenico y plan de limpieza from the old owners if they have it or you'll have to do it yourself or pay an asesor de sanidad to do it. 
Chances of success? I've seen people invest 100k in businesses here that I thought were crazy, and they lasted a year. For a 20 k investment I helped a guy start a small business selling tacos, burritos, and fajitas. He sold it a year later for 60k. You have to do something different. Something that is going to
be popular just because it is everywhere else and there are none yet in Spain. I know of three sure fire businesses that will trend here this summer or already have but nobody is doing it right. There are opportunities for sure. Just have to be ready to seize them at the proper time. 
I can't explain everything required, it would take hours. But the basics are above and any specific questions just send me a message. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

skip o said:


> Slightly off topic but, I would like to know why Barcelona, Valencia and Alicante have so few food carts compared to similar sized cities in other countries.


They are just now starting to become popular here. A company in madrid is manufacturing legally compliant hot dog carts now, and we are trying to get a design for a taco cart done as well.


----------



## megcampo (Nov 30, 2012)

I need a basic food handling certificate and have been told I can do it on line-can you advise the web access or other info for me to find it please. I have an english one but need a spanish one. thanks Dorothy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

megcampo said:


> I need a basic food handling certificate and have been told I can do it on line-can you advise the web access or other info for me to find it please. I have an english one but need a spanish one. thanks Dorothy


:welcome:

when a friend of mine opened a bakery here the health inspectors told her where she could do the course - maybe they can help?

or hopefully someone will know about an online course


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you ask at the town hall ( Ayuntamiento ).


----------



## Gia (Sep 25, 2012)

megcampo said:


> I need a basic food handling certificate and have been told I can do it on line-can you advise the web access or other info for me to find it please. I have an english one but need a spanish one. thanks Dorothy


Search on google after:
certificado de Manipulador de Alimentos On-line ingles

And you can do it online.
Or this:
Manipulador de alimentos, carnet de manipulador de alimentos por internet


----------



## megcampo (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot will look it up 2 morrow have been trying to find this for over a week and have got no where thanks again Dorothy


----------



## skalaria99 (Feb 25, 2020)

Carlos,
I could definitely use your help. My name is Sonia and I just moved to Madrid. /SNIP/. I would rather pay someone like you for help that can help me with the Spanish portion. Thank you so much 

Sonia


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Having watched the programme “A New Life in the Sun” you don’t need anything you just open. Even in your cramped domestic kitchen with your dog wandering around!! (Just a light hearted observation)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

skalaria99 said:


> Carlos,
> I could definitely use your help. My name is Sonia and I just moved to Madrid. /SNIP/. I would rather pay someone like you for help that can help me with the Spanish portion. Thank you so much
> 
> Sonia


Sonia this thread is from 2012 and Carlos has not been seen since ?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> Having watched the programme “A New Life in the Sun” you don’t need anything you just open. Even in your cramped domestic kitchen with your dog wandering around!! (Just a light hearted observation)


I have been watching with increasing incredulity. Lots running cookery courses at home too. Once went to look at one in the “flesh” in France as we were close by. Was From an older series Was told by a local it was never really a going concern, basically a pop up bar


----------

